# [EVDL] EVLN: EVs powering homes when the power is knocked out



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Several of us in EVADC fixed our Leafs for emergency power during Sandy.
All it takes is a standard inverter connected to the 12 volt supply. Turn
on the Leaf so the DC/DC is active and you have power. I figure I can run
the refrigerator, sump pump, and small television for several days from my
Leaf. Any EV should be able to do this and a plug in hybrid will start the
engine when the pack gets low, providing even more power.

Dave


> "brucedp5" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I knew one 45 amp DC-DC converter would not supply enough ampere for my 
onboard 7kw 110 DC converter that is then inverted to 6kw 120 vac 60 hz. So 
I had to parallel four 45 amp DC-DC converters where the outputs are fuse at 
35 amp each which would be 140 amp maximum on the 12 volt side.

The 7kw converter input is circuit breaker at 100 amp and the output has a 
rating for two lines of 25 amps which are breaker for 20 amps each.

Never had to use this unit for any outboard emergency power unit. In Great 
Falls, Montana which is also call the electric city, we have five hydro dams 
with six generators each. At each dam, two generators are running under 
load, two are in running standby mode which are not load, and two are in 
maintenance.

We had problems over 20 years ago when they are interconnected to the power 
grids in the U.S. where one power system have problems and would bump some 
of generators off the line. Today we have high speed disconnect systems in 
place.

I use these on-board inverter system to power three electric heaters, two 
pumps which one is use for the hot water heater and one for the water cool 
Z1K. Also four fans for cooling the motor, additional cooling the Z1K, A/C 
condenser, cab heater circulation fans.

These 120 vac hz units can be either run by the on board inverter or using a 
transformer switch, I can power all these units with commercial AC power 
when the main AC plug is connected to the EV.

On the dash plates, there are 12 volt and amp meters and 120 volt and amp 
meters that monitor this power system. On the 12 volt side, I have peak at 
100 amps with one heater and all other systems on. This is only 1200 watts 
at 12 volts. On the AC side this is about 10 amps.

Running any AC motor that has a running ampere of 8 amps at 120 vac will 
have a start up surge to about 30 amps. The newer appliances may have a 
interrupted start up protector design for any motor or even welder machines. 
You can also install these units on any inductive load device by just 
plugging this unit inline with the power cord.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Ladd" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, October 31, 2012 11:06 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: EVs powering homes when the power is knocked out


I'm surprised the DCDC has the current carrying capacity for this! I know 
mine wouldn't, but it's a DIY conversion with a 45a DCDC. Might support ~4a 
at 120v, doubt it would start the motor in a sump pump or refrigerator 
though.

david.
http://www.evalbum.com/4021




----- Original Message -----
> From: Dave Davidson <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Cc:
> Sent: Wednesday, October 31, 2012 9:49 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: EVs powering homes when the power is knocked out
>
> Several of us in EVADC fixed our Leafs for emergency power during Sandy.
> All it takes is a standard inverter connected to the 12 volt supply. Turn
> on the Leaf so the DC/DC is active and you have power. I figure I can run
> the refrigerator, sump pump, and small television for several days from my
> Leaf. Any EV should be able to do this and a plug in hybrid will start the
> engine when the pack gets low, providing even more power.
>
> Dave

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Better build elevated parking stalls for them at least 5 feet tall .......
I just saw a fleet of taxis under water .......






> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------

